# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  cu tí dựng máy cnc  600x1000 cùi bắp

## racing boy

nhân dịp thằng cu nhà em tròn 2 tuổi e bắt đầu cho nó lọ mọ vào nghề ạ, hj, mong các bác ủng hộ, vật tư chuẩn bị được từ lâu mà ko có thời gian chiến đấu cho tạm xếp hình như sau ạ:



















tạm thời thế đã ạ, hj

----------

Ga con, Gamo, h-d, solero, TLP

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, chú JAV mà đã vợ con rồi à? tưởng là sinh viên chứ

----------


## racing boy

> Ủa, chú JAV mà đã vợ con rồi à? tưởng là sinh viên chứ


Con e to tướng rùi ý chứ. Hj

----------


## hung1706

kaka nhòm combo thế này lên máu quá ợ...hóng tiếp phần khung  :Big Grin:

----------


## tranphong248

típ đê bác, trông ưng cái bụng qué. Kết luôn cặp ke nữa.

----------


## racing boy

hum nay đi cắt oxy ga ít sắt tấm 1 phân dưng khung mà nhìn nham nhở chán quá ạ.



sau một hồi biết thế đi cắt plasma còn hơn thì cũng trấn tĩnh tự an ủi mình, thui chịu khó bỏ 1 ngày mài cũng dc, lại lọ 
mọ cắt cắt hàn hàn nên dc như thế này rùi hj




cái e chân ngắn này là 120kg ngày mai e lại vật lộn vs e nó để hàn cứng nữa ạ, hj

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## mr.trinhly

> hum nay đi cắt oxy ga ít sắt tấm 1 phân dưng khung mà nhìn nham nhở chán quá ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> sau một hồi biết thế đi cắt plasma còn hơn thì cũng trấn tĩnh tự an ủi mình, thui chịu khó bỏ 1 ngày mài cũng dc, lại lọ 
> mọ cắt cắt hàn hàn nên dc như thế này rùi hj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thợ cắt Gas-Oxy chỗ bác cắt quá xấu.  :Big Grin:  Sao bác k mua thép hình, loại này cho kết cấu cứng vững hơn là hàn thép tấm như thế này.

----------


## Ga con

Nhìn như cắt inox ấy.
Sắt thường hay thép "hợp kim" thế cụ. Ngày xưa có lần e làm khuôn, mua cục sắt C45 nhưng về tiện ra thì như inox, do mấy bác cholon nấu đại có gì cho cái đó vào  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks.

----------


## racing boy

Nó là tôn thường mềm xìu ý ạ, nhà có mấy tấm nên tiện thể dùng luôn ạ, ko e cũng dùng thép hình. Trông nham nhở thế này nhìn lại ngán rùi , hj

----------


## racing boy

hum nay kiếm dc cái mặt bàn cho em nó ạ

----------


## racing boy

máy chưa xong nhưng cũng tranh thủ khoe các bác con ngựa sắt mới chế cho cu tí ạ

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, ngocsut

----------


## th11

xe này nhỏ có chức năng chạy vòng quanh trên tường nhà, kaka

----------


## racing boy

dùng dao mổ gà để giết trâu ạ, hj



sau 2 tiếng đốt pháo hoa thì 2 em nó đã tù đầu thế này ạ, 
nhưng cuối cùng cũng xong, hj

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy có phun nước mà sao tóe lửa dữ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sieunhim

Nhai sắt với cái spindle gỗ chắc chắn tóe lửa, có phun nước nó cũng tóe luôn, e thử roài, đi tong 2 con dao thế là bỏ ý định lun kaka

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## racing boy

Tại nó chạy nhanh quá. 24000rpm đấy ạ. Mỗi 1 bên thành mất 1con dao. Hj nhưng cũg dc việc là dc ạ. Dao phi 10 nó gầm như con bò nun. Hj

----------


## ngocsut

đến lạy các thánh spin, chạy 24krpm ăn sắt mũi 3 là quá thể lắm rồi đây chơi hẳn dao 10  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sieunhim

> đến lạy các thánh spin, chạy 24krpm ăn sắt mũi 3 là quá thể lắm rồi đây chơi hẳn dao 10


Dao 3 ăn được ko bác, chậm cũng được, e có 3-4 miếng nhỏ nhỏ thoai, đem mấy tiệm nó bảo ít quá nó ko nhận. Bữa nhai = dao 6 chạy như rùa bò có f400 tèo 2 con trong vài nốt nhạc nên e hãi quá,

----------


## racing boy

> đến lạy các thánh spin, chạy 24krpm ăn sắt mũi 3 là quá thể lắm rồi đây chơi hẳn dao 10


Mũi 3 e sợ gãy nên kp dám chơi. Hj

----------


## racing boy

Máy cụ nào có chức năng độc như máy e ko. Hehe. Trục x có chế độ chỉnh chéo được góc 25 độ nhé. Làm cho nó hết vuông góc nun. Hj. Tất cả có 3 dàn bi con lăn để thực hiện cái cơ cấu này mà ko pít nó làm cái gì ko pít. Hj

[A

----------

hung1706, solero

----------


## solero

Dư lày 1 bên Y nó mất bước là hình vuông thành hình bình hành luôn nhể

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Dư lày 1 bên Y nó mất bước là hình vuông thành hình bình hành luôn nhể


Chưa lock ốc thôi cụ kem ơi, block ốc kỹ thì sẽ nghiêng tí tẹo thôi, vô tư đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

> Chưa lock ốc thôi cụ kem ơi, block ốc kỹ thì sẽ nghiêng tí tẹo thôi, vô tư đi


Khóa rồi đấy chứ ạ. Nó là 2 ổ bi con lăn nằm dưới để nó xoay cái ke vuông trục mà

----------


## solero

Hệ này cho phép lệch cụ rô méo ạ. Mục đích chắc để chạy 2 con servo high speed mà ít gặp vấn đề về tuning.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

haha em hiểu rồi, thì ra có vụ này nữa. thanks 2 cụ.

----------


## racing boy

cập nhật ít hình ảnh ạ

----------


## saudau

Bản X nhỏ quá nó có bị lật tới lật lui ko bác?

----------


## hung1706

Trục X chắc sẽ vặn vẹo tí rồi.
Che chỗ khớp nối motor với pulley đi anh, cu tí kẹt tay đấy :3.
Nhà ko có gì ngoài ray dư nên đôn ray trục Z luôn kaka

----------


## racing boy

> Bản X nhỏ quá nó có bị lật tới lật lui ko bác?


cảm giác thì chắc chắn mà cũng chưa bít thế nào ạ, e cũng lo mỗi khoản đó, hix

----------


## racing boy

Tại ray nó vừa phẳng vừa đẹp nên e chiến nun ý, hj ko có máy phay sắt nên cứ có cái gì tận dụg cái đó thui ạ

----------


## hoatech

các bác cho em hỏi sao nhiều máy người ta lại làm hành trình Y ở bên hông nhỉ ? nếu đặt ở trên mặt có phải nó khỏe và ổn định hơn không

----------

